# Can anyone guess gender of my baby. 13 week scan :)



## baby_123

From my 13 week scan. Would love to hear your guesses for gender of baby :)

&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;&#128153;
 



Attached Files:







20141110_110912-1-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## madseasons

Can't see a proper nub, but based on the skull going on a :pink: lean :) GL!


----------



## Jen_H

I think girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## baby_123

I'm so inpatient to know. I Google everything to help me find out. Thank you for your guesses. Anyone got any clue on gender? :)


----------



## baby_123

Anymore guesses &#128153; or &#128156; ???


----------



## Charliejones

I am exactly the same, I've posted 2 threads and 1 has more boys and my other is all girl. I need to know lol


----------



## atx614

Girl!


----------



## baby_123

Its so annoying isnt when all you want is to know now and not wait several weeks. How far gone are you charlie? X


----------



## atx614

When's your gender scan? If you do a private scan they can tell pretty early these days! They told me at 13.5 weeks and are confirming at 15 weeks .


----------



## baby_123

How do you go about a private scan? My gender scan isnt till 23rd dec. I will be 19+1day. Seems so far away when all you want to know is if its one or other. I have a girl and a boy already and i was the same then just wanted to know :)


----------



## caro103

:pink: x


----------



## atx614

baby_123 said:


> How do you go about a private scan? My gender scan isnt till 23rd dec. I will be 19+1day. Seems so far away when all you want to know is if its one or other. I have a girl and a boy already and i was the same then just wanted to know :)

You just google for places around you that do scans. They will advertise for doing gender scans! Are you in the US?


----------



## baby_123

You just google for places around you that do scans. They will advertise for doing gender scans! Are you in the US?[/QUOTE]


Oh i see. No im from the uk, i may wait till the 23rd im just so desperate to know :)


----------

